# Bikestrecken Regensburg und Umgebung



## alex92 (3. September 2006)

Hallo ich wollt mal fragen ob jemand tolle Bikestrecken in Regensburg und Umgebung kennt.  
Wäre toll wenn sich jemand melden würde.

Gruß Alex


----------



## gurkenfolie (3. September 2006)

die meisten guten strecken gibts im westen, bei riegling bzw richtung eilsbrunn.

nette trails gibts auch noch am keilberg und scheuchenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex92 (3. September 2006)

Danke


----------



## petermcp (19. September 2006)

Hi,
schau mal unter www.funbiker.de.tf.

Dort sind im PDF-Format mehrere Touren aus Regensburg und Umgebung mit Touren- und Reiseberichten. wenn du willst, wir fahren morgen ca. 17:15 in Grüntal Richtung Keilberg Gebiet.

Gruss
Tom


----------



## RoccaBranca (22. September 2006)

Hi,

wohne zwar schon vier Jahre nicht mehr in Regensburg, aber ich erinnere mich gerne an viele tolle Trailtouren zurück: Trailgewirr bei Mariahöhe, auf Beiden Seiten der Donau am und auf den Hängen nach BAd Abbach, Stifterfels. Insgesamt tatsächlich mehr im Westen. Im Osten fein: Ellbachtal.

viel spass...


----------



## petermcp (22. September 2006)

Hi,
da hast du recht. Meine Favorites sind in Oberndorf die Hänge, da ich dort auch direkt wohne. Besonders der Downhill beim Steinbruch Richtung Matting ist etwas ganz besonderes! Auch Ellbachtal + Otterbachtal, Naabtal und um Etterzhausen, Schönhofen, Eichhofen bietet sehr viel Trailspass.


----------



## Del-Drago (26. Dezember 2008)

kenn auch ein paar schöne strecken könten wir mal fahren
mfg Yago


----------



## AnTHRaX2009 (23. September 2009)

Hi, ich bin vor einigen Wochen mit dem Biken ganz neu eingestiegen, und suche jetzt gute Strecken rund um Regensburg. Bin bisher am Keilberg, und in Sinzing (-> Eilsbrunn->Mariaort) unterwegsgewesen. 

Wüsste gerne wo genau das Otterbachtal ist, und wie die Strecken dort so sind, und kann mir jmd vlt noch einige Strecken im Stadtwesten nennen?! Also wo man am besten genau fahren könnte (Start->Ziel usw....)

Danke schon mal 

mfg


----------



## petermcp (26. September 2009)

Schau mal unter www.funbiker.de.tf

Ansonsten Oberndorfer Hänge, Donauhänge ggü. Sinzing ist alles sehr schön. 

Mmelde Dich unter [email protected] und ich kann Dich mit weiterem  PDF Material versogen.

Gruss
Tom


----------



## Stinky_6 (27. Mai 2010)

hi, in Pielenhofen bzw. Distelhausen gibts oberhalb vom campingplatz auch sehr geile trails.
gruß Alex


----------



## Oxmos (23. Juni 2010)

Wo findet man den den Trail am Scheuchenberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2010)

der trail direkt nach Sulzbach runter (am ende sehr steil) wird scheinbar nicht mehr befahren, da die Ausfahrt blockiert wurde. obs noch andere gute trails da gibt (die den namen auch verdient haben) weiß ich net, da der scheuchenberg nicht im direkten einzugsbereich meiner touren liegt.

gps daten dazu hätt ich. war ende april mal dort, da war sehr viel laub drin.


----------



## Oxmos (25. Juni 2010)

ok danke für die antwort!


----------



## teatimetom (25. Juni 2010)

jeden dienstag und dommerstag 18:00 bietet der dav geführte touren ab prüfeninger schlussgarten an, kann sich jeder gerne mal anschaun 

in regensburg gibts mehr strecken als ich kenne


----------



## StefanS. (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
das vom DAV klingt ganz interessant, leider wohne ich in Burgweinting und müsste erst mal durch die ganze Stadt fahren.
Ist zufällig jemand aus Burgweinting? Würde gerne wieder etwas Kondition aufbauen und paar nette Touren fahren.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Asterix89 (11. Juli 2012)

Servus, 

Komm aus Harting (also nähe Burgweinting) 
Bin jetz neu eingestiegen und wollt ma fragen ob wer gute Strecken für den Einstieg kennt in meiner nähe? 

Gruß


----------



## SeppBroesel (9. September 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich bin gerade nach Barbing gezogen und suche auch dringend Leute zum Biken.

Bitte melden! 

VG, SeppBroesel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (24. September 2012)

Hi,

ist der Trail bei Pielenhofen wirklich so gefährlich?
Leider ist da jetzt die Tage laut diversen Zeitungsberichten einer tödlich verunglückt und angeblich waren da in letzter Zeit schon mehrere schwere Mountainbike-Unfälle 

/edit: Seh grad, dass es dazu schon eine Newsmeldung und andere Threads gibt. Aber ich hätte dazu gern mal die Meinung von Leuten aus der Umgebung, welche die Strecke kennen.


----------



## J.Hahn (24. September 2012)

Es gibt da schon Stellen, wo man aufpassen muß. Wenn es die Stelle ist, die ich meine, kommt die relativ plötzlich, aber durch Schilder vorher sollte man eh etwas gewarnt sein, und dann schiebt man halt, wenn es links/rechts 30m senkrecht bergab geht.


----------

